# Nitrite Poisoning



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I had some filter trouble a few weeks ago, i was measuring high nitrite levels and a couple of my P's suffered coz of it. I finally determined they had Nitrite poisoning because they went all lethargic, always at the surface at the filter outlet, flashing gravel etc, anyway I lost one coz it was listing badly and got attacked by the others. 
Anyway i need to know how long it takes them to recover after such an illness, I treated him with melafix and pimafix and salt for about a week and im doing 25% water changes every other day.
Is this the right path to help him recover from it?? I put a divider in the tank too to keep him seperate from my other 2 P's which are not affected.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> I had some filter trouble a few weeks ago, i was measuring high nitrite levels and a couple of my P's suffered coz of it. *I finally determined they had Nitrite poisoning because they went all lethargic, always at the surface at the filter outlet, flashing gravel etc*, anyway I lost one coz it was listing badly and got attacked by the others.
> Anyway i need to know how long it takes them to recover after such an illness, I treated him with melafix and pimafix and salt for about a week and *im doing 25% water changes every other day.
> Is this the right path to help him recover from it??* I put a divider in the tank too to keep him seperate from my other 2 P's which are not affected.


Yes, those are the key indications that your fish are affected by NO2 poisoning. Generally called "brown blood disease because the NO2 affects the hemoglobin in fish turning it brown. It affects the fish's ability to absorb oxygen in their gills. Hence, they normally suffocate from a lack of O2 and why they say at the surface of the water.

You are on the right track currently. Water changes are a great way of removing excess NO2. To answer your question regarding time, depends on how fast the bacteria metabolizes the NO2 into NO3. IMO - I would say a few weeks. Perhaps three weeks, just depending. The divider is a good idea since p's eat the injured or weak (hence, why you lost one







) Keep measuring your water parameters (NO2), and keep up the water changes and they will bounce back in no time.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Coldfire, Im measuring 0 Nitrite and 10 Nitrate now so my filter seems to have recovered, its been around 3 weeks since they first showed the signs. I'll carry on with the increased water changes until he seems back to normal. 
I was just wondering if they recover naturally from their blood turning brown or with the help of some medication, which I already gave him.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

To answer your question, yes, they will recover from this on their own, but the addition of salt really helps. From what it sounds (zero NO2) you and your tank should be in the clear. However, keep a close eye on everything.

Here is a some additional information to help clarify my points earlier, and some treatment points.










*Treatment: * 
Large water change
Add salt, preferably chlorine salt
Reduce feeding
Increase aeration

The addition of one half ounce of salt per gallon of water will prevent methemoglobin from building up. Chlorine salt is preferable, however any aquarium salt is better than no salt at all. Aeration should be increased to provide ample oxygen saturation in the water. Feedings should be reduced and no new fish should be added until the tank until the ammonia and nitrite levels have fallen to zero. Nitrite is letal at much lower levels than ammonia. Therefore it is critical to continue daily testing and treatment until the nitrite falls to zero.

Also known as 'brown blood disease' because the blood turns brown from a increase of methemoglobin. However, methemoglobin causes a more serious problem than changing the color of the blood. It renders the blood unable to carry oxygen, and the fish can literally suffocate even though there is ample oxygen present in the water.

Fish that are exposed to even low levels of nitrite for long periods of time suffer damage to their immune system and are prone to secondary diseases, such as ich, fin rot, and bacterial infections. As methemoglobin levels increase damage occurs to the liver, gills and blood cells. If untreated, affected fish eventually die from lack of oxygen, and/or secondary diseases.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent, Thanks.


----------

